# Need Help with GM



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I am going to make my second GM recipe today. The first was successful...but only by accident. I really do not know what I am doing.
I mixed part of my water and lye together I added this mixture to my oils (walmart recipe) and immediately added my GM (canned/purchased) which totaled the amount of water. The whole mixture promptly turned orange. at trace we added pumpkin pie spice, orange EO and Cinnamon EO. It smelled wonderful and set up nicely.

I would like to try to add the GM at emulsion. Will this keep the mixture from turning orange? Do I include the amount of GM added at emulsion AS part of my total liquid OR do I add it in addition to the liquid.

So, the total liquid would include that with the lye as well as the GM added at emulsion?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The GM would be part of your liquid. It turned orange because the lye was burning it. Adding it at emulsion should work better.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Also, how hot was your lye/water mix and your oils. Everything should be a room temp.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I blend the fats/oils a bit, dump in the lye-water, blend to emulsion, add enough milk to total the liquid amount, blend it thoroughly, then add FO & blend it in. The milk actually lightens the color a bit. By the time the milk goes in, the lye is already busy with the oils, so it's not going to change color much unless there's too much heat present. You can keep the soap bucket in a sink of cold water if you need to, as well.

Tom


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep your stuff was too hot.


----------

